# [SOLVED] kernel fails to compile

## ham_se17

I reused a working config file from 2.6.25-tuxonice-r2, but the new kernel will not compile, any clues?

```
# genkernel  --bootloader=grub --splash=livecd-2007.0 all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --bootloader=grub --splash=livecd-2007.0 all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.25-tuxonice-r5

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.25-tuxonice-r5 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c:1647: warning: ‘input’ defined but not used

--

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

Support for DMA Remapping Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (DMAR) [N/y/?] n

PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

    Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default (IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

    Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit) (BLK_DEV_DELKIN) [N/m/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Verbose error logging for IDE/ATAPI CDROM driver (BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS) [Y/n/?] y

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] n

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [N/m/?] n

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC - error detection and reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/y/?] n

--

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

  Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

  Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

  Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c:1647: warning: ‘input’ defined but not used

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c:1487: warning: ‘input’ defined but not used

--

  CC      mm/util.o

  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      mm/mmzone.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

kernel/power/pm.c:203: warning: ‘pm_register’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:203: warning: ‘pm_register’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:204: warning: ‘pm_send_all’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:178)

kernel/power/pm.c:204: warning: ‘pm_send_all’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:178)

--

  CC      mm/mlock.o

  CC      kernel/power/tuxonice_prepare_image.o

  CC      mm/mmap.o

  CC      kernel/power/tuxonice_extent.o

mm/mmap.c: In function ‘insert_vm_struct’:

mm/mmap.c:2075: warning: ‘rb_parent’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:2075: warning: ‘rb_link’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:2074: warning: ‘prev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c: In function ‘copy_vma’:

mm/mmap.c:2114: warning: ‘rb_parent’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:2114: warning: ‘rb_link’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:2113: warning: ‘prev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c: In function ‘do_brk’:

mm/mmap.c:1941: warning: ‘rb_parent’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:1941: warning: ‘rb_link’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:1939: warning: ‘prev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c: In function ‘mmap_region’:

mm/mmap.c:1087: warning: ‘rb_parent’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:1087: warning: ‘rb_link’ may be used uninitialized in this function

mm/mmap.c:1084: warning: ‘prev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/compat.o

  CC      crypto/md5.o

  CC      crypto/sha1_generic.o

  CC      crypto/sha256_generic.o

  CC      fs/compat_ioctl.o

fs/compat_ioctl.c:2993: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[1]: *** [fs/compat_ioctl.o] Error 1

make: *** [fs] Error 2

--

  LD      crypto/crypto_hash.o

  LD      crypto/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --bootloader=grub --splash=livecd-2007.0 all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

Last edited by ham_se17 on Sat Jun 21, 2008 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

 *ham_se17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/compat_ioctl.o
> 
> ...

 

This is usually indicative of defective hardware.  Try underclocking, running memory testers, checking your cooling, etc.  You can also just try compiling again and seeing if it will bug out again, sometimes it won't.

If it's repeatable, it may be an actual bug... but unlikely...

----------

## ham_se17

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

>  *ham_se17 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/compat_ioctl.o
> 
> ...

 

You were right, as soon as i down clocked my pc a litle (it is clocked), i could compile the kernel. The funny thing is that i can compile other version with 8% clock, but the nre one can only compile if i downclock to 5% overclock  :Neutral: 

----------

